# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  My woodlice culture ok?

## Fbt123

Here it is, made it yesterday and it has about 30 woodlice in it.

----------


## Ryan

That looks good enough for woodlice. If you have any rotting chunks of wood, they love to hide under that as well.

----------


## ricky

I agree. 

You should add some piece of dead wood to hide in.

----------


## Lynn

Hi Tom
You might give it a spray  :Smile: 
What are you feeding them ?

 :Butterfly:

----------

